# My Son's Baptism



## georgiadawgs44

I am so blessed to see one of my children become a child of God!


----------



## centerpin fan

Cool!  I love outdoor baptisms.


----------



## Sargent

cool!


----------



## Ronnie T

Yep.  And I like to see grown men down on their knees.
I know this was a great day for you.... and the angels in heaven.


----------



## 4HAND

Wonderful photos. Thanks for sharing! Just showed them to my 9 year old son.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

centerpin fan said:


> Cool!  I love outdoor baptisms.





Sargent said:


> cool!





Ronnie T said:


> Yep.  And I like to see grown men down on their knees.
> I know this was a great day for you.... and the angels in heaven.



Thanks guys! It was so beautiful, a little breeze blowing, the birds were singing. It was perfect!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

4HAND said:


> Wonderful photos. Thanks for sharing! Just showed them to my 9 year old son.



Thank you sir! Mine is 10 and he sure made us proud to see him grow in Christ!


----------



## Jeffriesw

Praise God Almighty!


----------



## Ronnie T

The third picture.

There's a cover page for a Christian publication.
Your son has a great expression on his face.
Just seeing it makes me love him.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Swamp Runner said:


> Praise God Almighty!


Amen!!!


Ronnie T said:


> The third picture.
> 
> There's a cover page for a Christian publication.
> Your son has a great expression on his face.
> Just seeing it makes me love him.



Thank you Brother! That is my favorite picture that was taken. We had revival at our church last week and the Lord just kept pouring out the Holy Spirit all week. It was amazing!


----------



## Nugefan

Swamp Runner said:


> Praise God Almighty!



X 2...

congrats to yall for raising em right ...


----------



## Ancient Obsession

nugefan said:


> x 2...
> 
> Congrats to yall for raising em right ...



x 3!


----------



## brown518

Awesome!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Nugefan said:


> X 2...
> 
> congrats to yall for raising em right ...





Ancient Obsession said:


> x 3!





brown518 said:


> Awesome!



Thanks guys!


----------



## THREEJAYS

A day to forevermore remember and be thankful


----------



## bass4fun

Great pictures and great memories.  What a blessing to know he already has the best insurance policy ever.  Eternal life thru the blood of Jesus!  Awesome!


----------



## Paymaster

Love those pictures Brother! Wish I could have been there too! Having your children Saved and Baptised gives great hope for the future. Not to steal the thread but here is a pic of my oldest grandchild getting Baptised.


----------



## stringmusic

Awesome!!


----------



## brian lancaster

That's the Best, this is what our country needs. thanks for sharing


----------



## Ronnie T

Great picture Pay.
.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

THREEJAYS said:


> A day to forevermore remember and be thankful





bass4fun said:


> Great pictures and great memories.  What a blessing to know he already has the best insurance policy ever.  Eternal life thru the blood of Jesus!  Awesome!





Paymaster said:


> Love those pictures Brother! Wish I could have been there too! Having your children Saved and Baptised gives great hope for the future. Not to steal the thread but here is a pic of my oldest grandchild getting Baptised.





stringmusic said:


> Awesome!!





brian lancaster said:


> That's the Best, this is what our country needs. thanks for sharing



Thanks everyone! I am truly a blessed man! Pay, your  more than welcome to post on any thread I have here! Your pic is awesome!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

There is one more pic that one of our deacons took that I didn't originally have when I posted this. This pic gave us chills. A very cool pic!


----------



## Paymaster

Yes,that is one awesome photo right there!


----------



## Frequent Flyer

Wow!  Great God. Great thread.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Frequent Flyer said:


> Wow!  Great God. Great thread.



Thank you!


----------



## Lead Poison

AMEN!

God is soooo good! Nothing better than to see your children accept Jesus as their Lord and Savior!


----------



## StriperAddict

Wonderful...  great pic also!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Lead Poison said:


> AMEN!
> 
> God is soooo good! Nothing better than to see your children accept Jesus as their Lord and Savior!





StriperAddict said:


> Wonderful...  great pic also!


Thanks y'all!!! I am very blessed!!!


----------



## Triple C

Wow!  Pretty special right there.  I was baptized in the Wahoo Creek section of Lake Lanier in the early 60s.  1st Sunday following revival in the 1st week of August each year was baptizing Sunday.  Can remember it like it was yesterday.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Triple C said:


> Wow!  Pretty special right there.  I was baptized in the Wahoo Creek section of Lake Lanier in the early 60s.  1st Sunday following revival in the 1st week of August each year was baptizing Sunday.  Can remember it like it was yesterday.  Thanks for sharing!



Yessir!!! Thanks for sharing yours too!! That's awesome!!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

I am truly blessed! The Lord has saved my whole house now! My daughter gave her life to Jesus and was Baptized this week. Thank you Lord!


----------



## hobbs27

Congrats! I love those old time Baptism holes.


----------



## tell sackett

Glory to God!!


----------



## clayservant

What a gift from God. you are truly blessed.


----------



## clayservant

now they are on the devils hit list, you must cover them in prayer more than ever.


----------



## j_seph

Bless him and congrats to you. I got baptized a month ago, mine was at Hurricane Shoals. Was an amazing experience and also to know that the public was there as well to see and hear Gods word. There were folks, several kids on the bridge and I thought, ya know this may be the first time any of them have ever heard the word and ever witnessed a baptism.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

georgiadawgs44 said:


> I am truly blessed! The Lord has saved my whole house now! My daughter gave her life to Jesus and was Baptized this week. Thank you Lord!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Thanks everyone!





j_seph said:


> Bless him and congrats to you. I got baptized a month ago, mine was at Hurricane Shoals. Was an amazing experience and also to know that the public was there as well to see and hear Gods word. There were folks, several kids on the bridge and I thought, ya know this may be the first time any of them have ever heard the word and ever witnessed a baptism.



That is awesome!!


----------

